# Hello from Slovakia



## franto (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm wannabe hobbyist composer who likes to compose film and game music, mostly orchestral... I'm self educated musician and still reading and learning about orchestration and everything regarding film music industry. I'm open to any collaboration, if you're interested, just let me know, I'm keen on to try it.

I hope I will find a lot of great knowledge here and maybe help others 

If you want to listen to some of my pieces, you can find them here: http://www.soundcloud.com/franto

Enjoy composing or whatever you're doing...

Franto


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello Franto and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Resoded (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## franto (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you, Tatiana and Resoded for the welcome to the forum  Looking forward tor learning from knowledge shared here


----------

